# Millie, skewbald pony at Callum Park riding school



## americanqh (18 August 2012)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone would have any information on a Skewbald pony called Millie who was at the Callum Park riding school about 7/8 years ago. Last of what I heard she was there about a year ago as well. I wanted to know if anyone knows if she is still there or has been sold on? Just wondering as she was one of my favourite ponies ever and would like to know how she is.

I can't recall how big she was, I'm guessing around 13hh and could be moody while on the ground, although she was quite whizzy and enjoyed jumping from what I remember. No idea how old she was either

Would love to hear any news on her. Thanks


----------



## cally6008 (18 August 2012)

Have you rung Callum Park and asked them ?


----------



## americanqh (18 August 2012)

I have emailed them in the past, however I haven't had the chance to phone them as of yet which I do keep meaning to do, just wanted to ask on here as well if anyone else knew of anything.


----------



## lilyoftheincas (20 August 2012)

Perhaps try a horsey forum local to the area?


----------

